# Full Moon Yakin



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

very cool pic and fish, nicely done on all counts.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Well done, the piccie looks awesome in b&w with the moon on the water as well.

Mick


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Jealous! Can we do this in the Lostmen or J16 ASAP? ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Jealous!  Can we do this in the Lostmen or J16 ASAP?   ;D


Haha, the J16 won't float here. I have cuts on my feet from all the walking I had to do! Well worth it though.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's a cool pic!

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice picture! Mind if I ask a ?? What kayak did u use? Cuz I'm digging the storge hatch and a cupholder.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

great shot! inspiring! ;D


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Very nice picture!   Mind if I ask a ??  What kayak did u use? Cuz I'm digging the storge hatch and a cupholder.


Ocean Kayak Prowler 13, in Light Blue. It's actually got 2 cup holders! Enough dry storage for a 3 day kayak camping trip. I have done several and this has to be the best size and layout.

http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/single_kayaks/prowler_13.html


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Man I love Tampa Bay. And sure miss those beautiful redfish. If I may ask, near Joe's?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Really cool photo of an excellent fish. Great job.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Gramps, I'm glad you felt inspired by my post.  I was too, and got my biggest trout of the year yesterday also!  It is really getting into the best time of the year!

Big for over here in these parts! A hair under 5 at 25"








Had to take a pic with the secret lure, sorry Ryan, lol


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha that's my lure! Nice trout!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice trout and red.


----------

